# King Arthur Flour



## passioncook (Mar 17, 2008)

I use KA flour (both unbleached white and bread) but have just made the switch the last couple of months.  Has anyone noticed having to add a tiny bit more liquid to ingredients when using this brand of flour?  Maybe the flour is finer and measures more than other brands?  I've especially noticed it with my breadmaking.  I really like it, but I was just wondering if it was me or anyone else had to make some adjustments.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I switched to KA bread flour (white, unbleached organic, I think) and I noticed I have to add less water than with the four I was using before. It's more humid here than it is in MO so maybe that is the difference but I definitely have had to adjust the liquids in my bread.

Where's Katie E? She's one of the baking gurus here and I think she uses KA exclusively.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2008)

Like Fisher's Mom, I exclusively use King Arthur flour, passioncook.  However, since I bake by weight, using an electronic scale, I can't address your question.  As for the "region," I'm in far western Kentucky, so I would guess we enjoy a similar climate.  I've been using King Arthur flour for years and years and love it.  I can't imagine using any other brand of flour.


----------



## miniman (Mar 17, 2008)

All flour can vary slightly as to the amount of water they absorb. It can vary from batch to batch of flour from the same brand. I bake bread most weeks by weight and I notice differences from week to week.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 17, 2008)

yes, I add water to my KA whole wheat traditional flour, much more then the recipes call for.  Can't speak about the white flour, but ww definitely.


----------



## expatgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I love King Arthur flour esp. the white wheat.  I always use a recipe as an approx. guide and then based on the consistency add more flour or liquid depending on what's necessary.  Usually I end up using a bit more flour if anything---maybe because of Houston's humidity.  By the way, KA has a wonderful sandwich bread recipe that makes the most wonderful toast.


----------

